# cjc-1295 w/dac log



## dudcki27

Ok first I'll start off with some stats. 

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 223
BF%: 12.5
Age: 40

Current IGF-1 levels: 221 NG/ML from a blood test a couple of weeks ago.

I'm currently on TRT at 125mgs a week of testosterone cypionate and that's all ill be on for the first 10 weeks of cjc/dac. The second 10 weeks ill be doing a high testosterone only cycle of 300mgs a day

To help with 2mgs a week of cjc-1295 w/dac I'm taking the following 2 supplements. 800Mgs a day of horny goat weed and 800mgs a day off green tea extract to get the benefits of the EGCG's. You can Google why these benefiticial to take while on cjc/dac, I don't feel like explaining it. 

I'll give some strength numbers as well to see if I not only lose some body fat but also gain some LBM and strength along the way. 

Current One Rep Maxes:

Standing Military Press: 225
Bench Press: 360
Deadlift: 555
Squats: 560

 I'm currently doing only 2mgs a week of the cjc-1295 w/dac and I'm considering upping it to 4mgs a week for the last 10 weeks of the cjc w/dac cycle. If Phil has a 20% off sale around Christmas time. The brand I'm using is ErgoPep. It's plenty legit as I experienced the "flush feeling" about 20 mins after injection and I just felt "good" as well although it's hard to explain. I will be getting more blood work in a month to check my IGF-1 levels. That is all for now. If there are any questions feel free to ask in this thread only not in a PM. A PM will not help anyone following this thread.


----------



## IRONFIST

Great! Been wondering about some of these peps, I will be paying close attention to this!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ProFIT

Keep us updated!


----------



## dudcki27

Well I just did my second injection about 15 minutes ago and of course with the same flush feeling. Its only been a week and of course no changes yet, I'm just trying to keep this thread relevant and out there. I won't be getting blood work until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## dudcki27

Here's the thread on alinboard, it's easier this way for those that are interested. cjc-1295 w/dac log - AlinBoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.


----------

